
Show HN: Doodledocs.com Draw Together with a Stylus - melvinroest
http://doodledocs.com
======
melvinroest
Hey HN!

I'm reposting this due to the unfortunate situation that we're in right now.
The reason I came up with it now is because of this post [1]. It made me
realize for the first time that this project might be more beneficial than
usual during these times.

Doodledocs.com is an open-source [2] frontend web app that establishes a peer
to peer connection for your stylus data. The idea is to draw together and/or
annotate on websites together.

It's a proof of concept. Not a lot seems to be happening in this space,
considering that this particular app has features that things like Google
Jamboard doesn't have (e.g. pressure sensitivity, website annotation). But
using a stylus on web pages gives the idea of a "web document" a whole
different meaning. We can treat web pages a lot more like paper and I think we
should in certain cases. Free form drawing/writing is sometimes the most
powerful tool of expression there is.

Anyways, if you happen to be unable to draw together with someone due to the
lockdown, now you can! The only limitation is that it can't punch through
corporate firewalls unfortunately (hosting it for free at the moment,
currently not paying for a TURN server).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22894407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22894407)

[2]
[https://github.com/melvinroest/doodledocs](https://github.com/melvinroest/doodledocs)

